# Ever found the arches up Rattlesnale Canyon on RHT?



## Rapid Resolver (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone who's been to the Rattlesnake Arches in Ruby Horsethief have beta on whether a dog could make the scramble?


----------



## arenella76 (Jan 17, 2007)

My 2 boxers made it all the way to the base of the last arches. However, if you want your dog to make it on top of the arches you will need at least 2 people to do a lift and pass, there are some close to vertical pitches.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Our dog made it with no problems. We didn't try to get on top of them as arenella76 points out. It was too steep.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I have been up there with a group. If you look carefully on google maps you can see the trail. 

Generally
Take the first drainage on the left after the canyon opens up. 
You will come to a pour off. There is a good trail to the left(North) that I missed on the way up because I was so focused on trying figure out how to get up the pour off. 
Follow the trail up the North side of the drainage until you reach the saddle. Then head up hill to the right. The trail follows creek bed and such but if you head up hill south away from the river you will come to a loop trial. Head right and you will get back to the lip of rattlesnake canyon and will run into the majority of the arches. 
blm map

On the map on the second page. The river is about a mile north up rattlesnake canyon. The saddle is pretty much where the map says "5226". You hit the trail west of where it says "2miles". 

It took a group of high school kids about 4 hours round trip. 

The view is great.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm headed there in a couple weeks with two dogs as well. I was looking at Google earth, does anyone know how to find a GPS position using a pin drop on Google earth?


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

I have not been to the arch but I was to find it on google earth, here is the general area.
lat: 39° 8'45.77"N
long: 108°51'3.74"W


----------

